# Megs super d-greaser bottle



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi John, i can't find a megs super d-greaser bottle on your site, is the safe d-greaser bottle suitable? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9960


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

i must be blind, cheers stewy :thumb: :thumb:


----------

